# Paid for registered airmail, haven't received tracking number



## steppes (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey,
I bought an Acekard2i from Shoptemp a few days ago. I've received an email confirming it as shipped but it also says the tracking number is 'unavailable'. I paid the $2.50 for registered airmail, so I should have one. I opened a support ticket and haven't received a reply. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Ritsuki (Sep 16, 2010)

By a few days you mean... ? What's the status of your order ?


----------



## steppes (Sep 16, 2010)

It's shipped. Yeah, I opened the ticket as soon as I saw I didn't have a tracking number.


----------



## Ritsuki (Sep 16, 2010)

It's shipped since when ? Wait a little more, sometimes it's just that the post office has not treated your package.


----------



## steppes (Sep 16, 2010)

Do they not normally give you a tracking number as soon as the package has shipped? It was shipped on Tuesday afternoon my time (I'm guessing Tuesday evening their time, it's GMT +1 here.)


----------



## RoMee (Sep 16, 2010)

you should pm costello
they should have given you the track number when it shpis


----------



## Ritsuki (Sep 16, 2010)

Yep, that's pretty strange. They should answer to your ticket tomorrow normally


----------



## steppes (Sep 16, 2010)

Ok, I'll PM Costello if they don't reply to the ticket by tomorrow. Thanks for the speedy replies


----------



## RoMee (Sep 16, 2010)

yep, I just checked my last order with shoptemp and when they ugrade my order to ship they included the track number


----------



## steppes (Sep 23, 2010)

Ok, I've been contacted by them and they told me that 'the department that issue tracking numbers is currently unreachable'. They've refunded me the cost of shipping but, to be honest, I still want the tracking number as I need to know whether I should stay at home and wait for the package or not. I'm starting to wonder if anyone else has had this problem.


----------



## Costello (Sep 23, 2010)

hi,

I asked around and indeed they made a mistake and sent your parcel via regular airmail.
there won't be a tracking number, and you already received the refund for the shipping costs.
the case is closed. Btw, i don't know if you read that but this forum isn't for personal issues, those are supposedly dealt with by the support, not by the community.


----------

